# Nsw State Competition 2010



## Stuster (26/6/10)

Just a quick heads up to let everyone know that the NSW state comp this year will be held along with the Castle Hill and Hills Districts Show competition on the weekend of the 18th and 19th September 2010 at the showground in Castle Hill. Full details on sponsorship and so on are yet to be finalised but the date and venue are set. Entries will be due by Saturday 4th September and the full details of entry points etc will be posted on AHB soon. Categories for the entries are as for the national competition, AABC categories are available here.

Anybody interested in judging or stewarding please let me know.

Hopefully this is enough information for you to plan your entries but please post any questions you have and full details will follow when all is finalised.

Good luck to all entrants. :icon_cheers:


----------



## barls (26/6/10)

hey stu, 
is there going to be a mead category again like last year as ive got a couple of crackers that i want to enter.
ill start brewing the good stuff again soon.
also more than happy to steward again if you need me plus i might try to drag along the wife for a go.


----------



## Korev (26/6/10)

Good work Stu - put me down for judging

Cheers
Peter


----------



## Muggus (26/6/10)

barls said:


> hey stu,
> is there going to be a mead category again like last year as ive got a couple of crackers that i want to enter.
> ill start brewing the good stuff again soon.
> also more than happy to steward again if you need me plus i might try to drag along the wife for a go.


I too, am considering entering a mead. Have no idea how it'll go, but I like it!  

Either way, definately entering a few beers in this. Hopefully I don't drink all of my good stuff by then!


----------



## 3GumsBrewing (26/6/10)

Bloody hell, I have not been on here for months and today I come looking for NSW comp details and it is the first entry!!
Good stuff.

The mead cat sounds crowded this year, I have a couple that I might enter as well!

DK


----------



## barls (26/6/10)

it will be good to have more than 3 meads in the comp unlike last year when we had 3 and stu and i entered 1 each.
ive got my bark braggot and a mandarin mead to enter as well as a couple of beers should be good. hopefully i can do better than 100 out of 150 this year.


----------



## 3GumsBrewing (26/6/10)

Let's hope so. I was boyed by my second placed mead in last years castle hill comp that I have gone a little mead mad in the last 10 months.
Stuster, put me down for stewarding if you need hands.
DK


----------



## Stuster (26/6/10)

Hoping to have meads in there (not part of the state comp of course).

Good to see the offers of judging and stewarding. Hopefully there should be enough people with the BJCP course participants all eager to lend a hand.  :super:


----------



## Barry (26/6/10)

Good Day Stu
Put me down for anything before, during and after. You made Korev's and my year so much easier.


----------



## shmick (28/6/10)

I believe there are a few HUB's keen to help out also Stu.

We'll confirm numbers as the day draws closer and we sort out transport.


----------



## Stuster (28/6/10)

Good to hear, schmick. :super:


----------



## Silo Ted (18/7/10)

What are the requirements to enter this competition, do entrants need to join a brewing club or have already placed in a competition elsewhere?


----------



## Stuster (18/7/10)

No requirements, except to have brewed some beer. :icon_cheers: 

Those from NSW who place (1st, 2nd or 3rd) in each category of the AABC guidelines and fulfil the minimum score requirement will be eligible to enter the national competition in that category. The nationals will be judged in October so those who win should have time to re-brew if necessary and appropriate for that style. (We haven't made a definitive judgement on this yet, but my initial thought is that beers brewed by those outside NSW will not be part of the state comp but will still be judged and be eligible for prizes as part of the Castle Hill Show. A definite ruling on that soon.)

But the main reason to enter is not to qualify for the nationals or get a prize IMO, it's to get the feedback from judges on your beers. (Though the bragging rights if you do well are good too.  ) A number of experienced people have already put their names down to be there and I know there are more who will be available. There are also quite a number of new judges coming through the BJCP course that is running and are keen to be involved as well. This feedback can point you in the right direction to improve your beer and/or give you a pat on the back for what you are doing right.


----------



## Silo Ted (20/7/10)

> No requirements, except to have brewed some beer.



I knew there was a catch  

Thanks for the reply. I am only entering for the feedback. Is it considered bad form to enter two or three beers?


----------



## petesbrew (20/7/10)

Silo Ted said:


> I knew there was a catch
> 
> Thanks for the reply. I am only entering for the feedback. Is it considered bad form to enter two or three beers?


Not that I know of. I'm entering 4-5 this time, although I think there's a limit of the beer you enter in EACH category.


----------



## Stuster (20/7/10)

Silo Ted said:


> Is it considered bad form to enter two or three beers?



Not bad form at all. As Pete says, no limit except that you can only enter two beers into each category. So no more than 36 in total. :icon_cheers:


----------



## petesbrew (20/7/10)

Stuster said:


> Not bad form at all. As Pete says, no limit except that you can only enter two beers into each category. So no more than 36 in total. :icon_cheers:


36?.... I need more empty bottles.


----------



## Stuster (20/7/10)

petesbrew said:


> 36?.... I need more empty bottles.



It has been done before. Last year in fact. Guess who? :lol: :beer:


----------



## mikem108 (20/7/10)

```
36?.... I need more empty bottles.
```

..also get brewing :icon_cheers:


----------



## petesbrew (20/7/10)

mikem108 said:


> ```
> 36?.... I need more empty bottles.
> ```
> 
> ..also get brewing :icon_cheers:


+ fermenters!


----------



## Bribie G (20/7/10)

I note that our QABC state comp is held a month earlier than the NSW and winners will also be invited to enter the Nationals. Brewers might wish to re-brew some beers such as mild ales and Aussie Ales to present them in a 'fresh' condition (brewery fresh, now where have I heard that  ) so having a two month gap between QLD and Nationals makes sense. On the other hand moving the State to just before the Nationals would also make sense as the same beers in the same general condition can be brewed and entered in both comps.

Six of one half a dozen of the other?, or would it make sense also to coordinate all the states so their comps were all around the same time and maybe 2 or 3 weeks before the Nats in all states? Not a huge issue but it's something I've wondered about.


----------



## Fatgodzilla (20/7/10)

BribieG said:


> I note that our QABC state comp is held a month earlier than the NSW and winners will also be invited to enter the Nationals. Brewers might wish to re-brew some beers such as mild ales and Aussie Ales to present them in a 'fresh' condition (brewery fresh, now where have I heard that  ) so having a two month gap between QLD and Nationals makes sense. On the other hand moving the State to just before the Nationals would also make sense as the same beers in the same general condition can be brewed and entered in both comps.
> 
> Six of one half a dozen of the other?, or would it make sense also to coordinate all the states so their comps were all around the same time and maybe 2 or 3 weeks before the Nats in all states? Not a huge issue but it's something I've wondered about.




For a large number of beers, the month difference is nothing. If you have a beer worthy of a state championships, put a few at the back of the fridge and all will be well. Whilst some beers might do better "fresh" (eg weizens) only the best brewers or brew setups produces consistent results anyway ! I guess those you counterfill from kegs may also gain an advantage if they can re-brew for the Nationals.

Plus there are always interstate judges who like to judge away from home. If we held everything on the same weekend, there does that holiday !

There probably is no "perfect" date or time difference between states and nationals, is there ?


----------



## MattC (21/7/10)

Just wondering what category I would enter an American Wheat beer into? Is there a category similar to the BJCP 6D category (American wheat and Rye Beer) in AABC or ?


----------



## Stuster (21/7/10)

MattC said:


> Just wondering what category I would enter an American Wheat beer into? Is there a category similar to the BJCP 6D category (American wheat and Rye Beer) in AABC or ?



Hmm, unfortunately there isn't one in AABC. So it'd have to be in 18.7 Other Specialty. Not perfect but it certainly can be judged there.


----------



## MattC (21/7/10)

Stuster said:


> Hmm, unfortunately there isn't one in AABC. So it'd have to be in 18.7 Other Specialty. Not perfect but it certainly can be judged there.




Thanks Stu, will have a think about it, Cheers


----------



## Silo Ted (13/8/10)

Hi Stu, any updates on drop off points, entry fee etc?


----------



## Stuster (13/8/10)

Flyers will be out this weekend. Just waiting from final responses from a couple of potential sponsors. Entry will be $5 an entry. Entries can be taken to the three brew shops which have already kindly agreed to sponsor us as well as act as drop off points: Dave's Home Brew, Absolute Homebreww and ESB/The Brew Shop. You'll also be able to post in entries or bring them straight to the show ground.

I will finalise everything on the weekend though and so look then for the full details, including the good range of prizes. :beerbang:


----------



## fletcher (14/6/13)

was just reading another thread about the national comp, and when i clicked the link, it took me to this thread. i noticed there was no state comp this year (unless i'm blind and haven't seen it) in NSW. is this right or am i missing something?

was only looking because, even though i'd have bugger all x 100 chance of winning, i'd love to enter a beer for feedback.

is there another comp or comps in NSW/sydney/hunter etc this year? i just missed the ESB one recently. excuse my ignorance being a relatively new brewer and all.


----------



## mosto (14/6/13)

fletcher said:


> was just reading another thread about the national comp, and when i clicked the link, it took me to this thread. i noticed there was no state comp this year (unless i'm blind and haven't seen it) in NSW. is this right or am i missing something?
> 
> was only looking because, even though i'd have bugger all x 100 chance of winning, i'd love to enter a beer for feedback.
> 
> is there another comp or comps in NSW/sydney/hunter etc this year? i just missed the ESB one recently. excuse my ignorance being a relatively new brewer and all.


State comp I believe will be the Castle Hill comp end of August


----------



## barls (15/6/13)

Castle Hill Home brew Competition 2013


----------

